# I received 1 dozen pears...what can I do with them?



## Essie (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi,
I just received a dozen pears. What, besides salad and eating, can I do with them?


\


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Apr 17, 2005)

Poached in wine is a classic dish, added to salads with gorganzola cheese, pear tart or pie, cobbler, cooked in a caramel sauce over ice cream. diced up put into a cavity of a chicken or turkey, added to a stuffing for pork chops........ that's it from me.


----------



## auntieshelly (Apr 17, 2005)

*Pear Bread*

Have you ever tried Pear Bread?  It is delicious for breakfast or snacking.  Try speading slices with softened cream cheese flavored with a little cinnamon. Yummy!!

               PEAR BREAD
1 cube butter, softened
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
Dash of nutmeg and/or cloves (optional)
1 teaspoon vanilla
4 eggs
2 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon salt
2 cups pears, peeled, cored, and cut into cubes about 1/2" to 3/4" each 

Butter and flour two 71/2" X 4" loaf pans. Preheat oven to 350º F.

In a large bowl cream butter and sugar until light and fluffy. Add spices and vanilla.  Beat in eggs one at a time until well mixed.

Mix together flour, baking powder, soda, salt  and gradually add to creamed mixture.  Stir in pears.  

Pour into prepared pans and bake for 50 minutes or until bread tests done.  Cool 15 minutes before turning out on racks to cool completely.  (This bread freezes well.)


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks!  

I have pears in the freezer, that I was wondering what I was going to use them for.


----------



## auntieshelly (Apr 17, 2005)

*Pear Crisp*

One More Thought ~  Use Your Favorite Apple Crisp Recipe And Replace The Apples With Pears.  Excellent!!


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 17, 2005)

auntieshelly said:
			
		

> One More Thought ~ Use Your Favorite Apple Crisp Recipe And Replace The Apples With Pears. Excellent!!


 
I did that at Christmas time.  It was good!


----------



## Essie (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 19, 2005)

My eldest daughter's favorite pie is a pear pie.  Simply substitute pear slices for the apple.  A clasic is poached pears with chocolate sauce.  And have you ever made pear butter?  It's similar to apple butter.  And pear is great in fruit smoothies.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## bevkile (Apr 19, 2005)

If you have any left over, you might want to do a pear chutney.


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 19, 2005)

A simple pear jam is great too, quite different than a chutney or a butter.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 20, 2005)

How about pear chocolate upsidedown cake???? Really great.  Slice pears and arrange in a regular upsidedown cake sauce of brown sugar, butter, your own recipe.  Make your usual chocolate cake and cover as usual and bake.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 20, 2005)

How about a Pear Tart.


----------

